# crushed



## kady (Dec 2, 2009)

I had a very lovely evening with my husband watching basketball tonight,He fell asleep beside me in the sofa am 40 weks pregnant so that where I sleep.At around 12:30 am his phone was ringing off the hook,he was passed out so i guess he had no idea it was ringing.Me being curious I picked it up and went to the bathroom with it ,when i opened up the phone it said he had a message.I got is password a few weeks back and it came in handy tonight,when i checked it was a female saying that she wanted to talk but she guess he's sleeping it gets better.She stated that she had been to the doctor for her result and congraluated him because she is pregnant.when I heard this message I immediately broke down I've been with him for 11 yrs we have 3 boys 2 that are 9yrs and the other is 2 and I'm about to give birth to number 4 any day now.I feel so betrayed how could he do this to me I don't even have no one to talk to about this thats why am online cause I just had to let it out its 4 in the morning and I should be sleeping but I can't because I have not been able to stop crying.If I had somewhere to go I would be gone but the only family I've got is my kids.


----------



## Marley (Dec 1, 2009)

Kady... I am so sorry that you are going through this! I wish there could be another explanation for what you read, but it doesn't seem possible. I can only imagine the pain you're going through. I also found out that my husband had been having an affair, but the circumstances were markedly different. May God give you the strength to get through this, and come out stronger on the other side.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

Kady, you poor soul. I'm very sorry to hear the news and will pray for you.

You need to KEEP THE PHONE (away from him) and tell him you know. Do not think it's best to stay silent.

You're about to start a long and painful journey. There are a lot of smart people on these forums who have been through what you're about to experience...feel free to come back and chat.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Kady, I'm so sorry that this has happened to you, first of all please take care of yourself and your new baby.....It's tough to be strong right now, but you have to be for the sake of your kids....your husband looks like he might be distracted from that responsibility at the moment........He owes you the truth and then you will have to make some tough decisions, I know I'm going through it as well, not pregnant but OW in the picture.....Be strong now you will have time later to fall apart, get the facts, take care of you and your children......good luck honey........sending you hugs.....


----------



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

I am so sorry! I really dont know what else to say... Id ask him about that for sure. hopefully some one else will have something better to say. Wishing you the best and for a safe delivery and healthy baby


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Kady - Please seek help. You can talk to us and we'll help you as much as we can. I'm sure many of us want to jump right into our computer screens to help you. But please please please, think about who can help you in person. Friends? Family? please find someone. I can't imagine going through the birth process with this on your shoulders. Please don't carry all of this weight. Find someone to help YOU. I don't know if you've experience post-partum depression before - but you might. And if you do please please please know that it is ok to ask for help. You can even call a local women's shelter. The community might have help that you can tap into. No matter what path your marriage is about to take, the most important thing you can worry about right now is YOU. YOU deserve the help and support. Don't be bashful. Do what you need to do and get help. Please.


----------

